# Maratac Mid Size Pilot Inbound!!!!!



## mike120

Who else is extremely excited for this watch? I know I for one will be elated on this upcoming Tuesday!! This is a beautiful piece, great movement, and it will fit my wrist.

Seeing this kills me though........


----------



## Horoticus

I have the Big Dog flying in on Wednesday! Can't wait. Will share some pics once it lands on my wrist.


----------



## charger02

I am right behind you with a Wednesday delivery!

Well, it seems that it has been updated for the 29th. Man this wait sucks.


----------



## tinknocker

Because I'm on the East Coast, mine won't arrive till the 29th. Damn holidays.

I ordered mine on the 17th and it didn't leave until today. They actually canceled the first shipping order and the reissued me a new one yesterday. 

Bad start.


----------



## Riverboat

Guys...please post a few wrist shots with your new midsize maratacs...I'm really interested to see how this baby will look on a 7" wrist. 

Thanks,

Riverboat


----------



## SeikoHound

I told myself, "if only they'd make it smaller..."

I pulled the trigger as soon as I saw it. Mine is due in on the 28th.


----------



## Riverboat

Riverboat said:


> Guys...please post a few wrist shots with your new midsize maratacs...I'm really interested to see how this baby will look on a 7" wrist.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Riverboat


I couldn't wait either so ordered one (midsize)last night w/olive drab zulu strap from maratac as well...hope I like the size of the mid, hope its not too small. Should be perfect on 7" wrist and I think its a great little package and value.

Riverboat


----------



## unixshrk

mike120 said:


> Who else is extremely excited for this watch? I know I for one will be elated on this upcoming Tuesday!! This is a beautiful piece, great movement, and it will fit my wrist.
> 
> Seeing this kills me though........
> View attachment 559830


Smile Mike, It will be there tomorrow


----------



## ZASKAR36

Tinknocker knows 

Can't wait to see your pics and hear your impressions on this one. I really wanted the 44mm when it came out...but the L2L was too much for my 7" wrist to handle. I would've had "overhang"...blah.

Looking forward to reading your impressions and seeing your pics.


----------



## Dslteck

+1 :-!

I also would like to see and hear!
Looking really hard at getting one of these!!!


----------



## mike120

Here are some quick shots with my SNK mod. I LOVE this watch!!! The overall feel is very very solid, but it is simultaneously an extremely wearable design. Definitely worth the cash if you are on the fence and have smaller wrists.


----------



## charger02

Does it wear large?


----------



## ZASKAR36

That looks great...can yo upost a wrist shot? Also, what size are your wrists?


----------



## tinknocker

ZASKAR36 said:


> Tinknocker knows
> 
> Can't wait to see your pics and hear your impressions on this one. I really wanted the 44mm when it came out...but the L2L was too much for my 7" wrist to handle. I would've had "overhang"...blah.
> 
> Looking forward to reading your impressions and seeing your pics.


The big one is actually 46mm if I'm not mistaking. That was just to big for me, can't wait until this one shows up


----------



## tinknocker

mike120 said:


> Here are some quick shots with my SNK mod. I LOVE this watch!!! The overall feel is very very solid, but it is simultaneously an extremely wearable design. Definitely worth the cash if you are on the fence and have smaller wrists.


Damn, that looks goooooood


----------



## mike120

Here is a pretty terrible wristshot. My wrist is almost exactly 6in.


----------



## ZASKAR36

mike120 said:


> Here is a pretty terrible wristshot. My wrist is almost exactly 6in.


Thanks for posting that wrist shot. I think it looks great on your wrist....perfect size!


----------



## tinknocker

That looks perfect Mike. congrats.


----------



## Riverboat

tinknocker said:


> Because I'm on the East Coast, mine won't arrive till the 29th. Damn holidays.
> 
> I ordered mine on the 17th and it didn't leave until today. They actually canceled the first shipping order and the reissued me a new one yesterday.
> 
> Bad start.


They did the same thing to me...and according to UPS it hasn't shipped yet (ordered on 20th). Annoying for sure...


----------



## jimbosyn

Mine shows out for delivery. I should have it today. I'll post some wrist shots when it lands.


----------



## unixshrk

mike120 said:


> Here is a pretty terrible wristshot. My wrist is almost exactly 6in.


Looks like it fits you well,
Cheers !!!


----------



## miyagi

Thanks Mike! Would you mind sharing the band you are using with the new mid size pilot? I am looking around for any good options. Thank you.


----------



## Citizen V

Riverboat said:


> They did the same thing to me...and according to UPS it hasn't shipped yet (ordered on 20th). Annoying for sure...


Mine too! The two tracking codes confused me for a while, but they eventually voided the first one. The label was created yesterday so I guess I can't expect it to be shipped for a few more days?


----------



## Riverboat

My label was created on Nov. 21 and still hasn't shipped after voiding the first one. I emailed a guy named mike there and he responded back this morning saying he would look into it and get back to me today...guess what, still haven't heard from him...My problem is I leave for work on Dec. 2 for 3 weeks and no one is gonna be home to receive it!! Hope they get this straightened out...So far I'm not impressed with the customer service or their logistics. I might just cancel the damn thing...


----------



## ZASKAR36

Riverboat said:


> My label was created on Nov. 21 and still hasn't shipped after voiding the first one. I emailed a guy named mike there and he responded back this morning saying he would look into it and get back to me today...guess what, still haven't heard from him...My problem is I leave for work on Dec. 2 for 3 weeks and no one is gonna be home to receive it!! Hope they get this straightened out...So far I'm not impressed with the customer service or their logistics. I might just cancel the damn thing...


Sorry to hear your shipping troubles Riverboat..that sucks.

This is actually not the first I've read on forum posts about countycomm's customer service. I actually only live 20 mins away from them and they also still charge me the same 7.99 shipping rate to ship 15 miles...and they don't accept drop in pickups from customers either. I ordered that maratac flashlight from them a few weeks ago...shipping was OK in that experience as I recieved it in 2 days. I felt like I should've gotten overnight...but as with that flashlight and the maratac pilot watch, we're all basically pretty much stuck purchasing it from them because they are the only ones that sell it.

Lastly, I'll add that I actually ordered 2 Zulu straps from Westcoasttime a few days later, becuase eventhough they are in Los Angeles, 400 miles away from me, compared to countycomm who are 15miles away, their shipping was $3.50 and they didn't charge me sales tax. To boot, I got my zulu straps in pretty much the same amount of time I recieved the Maratac flashlight from countycomm.

Not bad mouthing them...just putting the info out there, so that others know what they might be facing if they decide to purchase from countycomm. I knew that going in from reading forum posts about their service so I knew what to expect. That and the fact that they are the only ones that sell that Maratac AA flashlight, pretty much forced me to deal.

IMO, if you place an order before noon that day, your product should ship that day. I've sold stuff via ebay and sold wathces here on WUS as I'm sure most of us have; And I manage to send the item out by EOD I receive payment. Question in my mind is, if I can ship the item I've sold by EOD as an individual, why can't an online retailer whose livelihood surrounds selling product, shipping and service do the same, let alone provide customers with answers like, what is the status of my order?

Flashlight is AWESOME BTW 

Hope you get your pilot watch soon Riverboat.


----------



## Riverboat

ZASKAR36 said:


> Sorry to hear your shipping troubles Riverboat..that sucks.
> 
> This is actually not the first I've read on forum posts about countycomm's customer service. I actually only live 20 mins away from them and they also still charge me the same 7.99 shipping rate to ship 15 miles...and they don't accept drop in pickups from customers either. I ordered that maratac flashlight from them a few weeks ago...shipping was OK in that experience as I recieved it in 2 days. I felt like I should've gotten overnight...but as with that flashlight and the maratac pilot watch, we're all basically pretty much stuck purchasing it from them because they are the only ones that sell it.
> 
> Lastly, I'll add that I actually ordered 2 Zulu straps from Westcoasttime a few days later, becuase eventhough they are in Los Angeles, 400 miles away from me, compared to countycomm who are 15miles away, their shipping was $3.50 and they didn't charge me sales tax. To boot, I got my zulu straps in pretty much the same amount of time I recieved the Maratac flashlight from countycomm.
> 
> Not bad mouthing them...just putting the info out there, so that others know what they might be facing if they decide to purchase from countycomm. I knew that going in from reading forum posts about their service so I knew what to expect. That and the fact that they are the only ones that sell that Maratac AA flashlight, pretty much forced me to deal.
> 
> IMO, if you place an order before noon that day, your product should ship that day. I've sold stuff via ebay and sold wathces here on WUS as I'm sure most of us have; And I manage to send the item out by EOD I receive payment. Question in my mind is, if I can ship the item I've sold by EOD as an individual, why can't an online retailer whose livelihood surrounds selling product, shipping and service do the same, let alone provide customers with answers like, what is the status of my order?
> 
> Flashlight is AWESOME BTW
> 
> Hope you get your pilot watch soon Riverboat.


Thanks alot for the info brother, I'm sure others who may in the future look to purchase from CountyComm will surely appreciate the heads up...I normally wouldn't concern myself with the logistics of the retailer shipping my merchandise except for the fact that I was planning on taking this watch to work with me, and felt I ordered it in ample time for it to reach me prior to my departure on Dec. 2, (I ordered Nov. 20). Looks like if it doesn't go out Friday I won't be able to receive it until I return on Dec 23, that's the part that irks me.

I can always use a good flashlight...may check them out. If I order one now I may have it in time for the new year 

Riverboat


----------



## ZASKAR36

Riverboat said:


> Thanks alot for the info brother, I'm sure others who may in the future look to purchase from CountyComm will surely appreciate the heads up...I normally wouldn't concern myself with the logistics of the retailer shipping my merchandise except for the fact that I was planning on taking this watch to work with me, and felt I ordered it in ample time for it to reach me prior to my departure on Dec. 2, (I ordered Nov. 20). Looks like if it doesn't go out Friday I won't be able to receive it until I return on Dec 23, that's the part that irks me.
> 
> I can always use a good flashlight...may check them out. If I order one now I may have it in time for the new year
> 
> Riverboat


Oh man...I feel you. I was in the same situation a year ago. Ordered a watch off Amazon and wanted it to wear for my business trip. And it didn't come on time. Was soo bummed.


----------



## miyagi

Well to my disappointment, my new Maratac Mid Size Pilot is not working. Defective? Shook it couple of times, nothing. Unwound the crown to manually energize. Nothing. Sent an email to Mike @ CountyComm.


----------



## tinknocker

miyagi said:


> Well to my disappointment, my new Maratac Mid Size Pilot is not working. Defective? Shook it couple of times, nothing. Unwound the crown to manually energize. Nothing. Sent an email to Mike @ CountyComm.


Oh man, your kidding. How well was it packed for shipping? Did it look like the package got banged up.

What a bummer, sorry to hear this.

I bought a TSAR from them and had no problems, Hope this is the same.


----------



## miyagi

For reals. The package looked normal. The watch came with the case and everything looked normal. The first thing I did was shake to see if the second hand started to move. Nothing. I am able to adjust the time but that's all about it. I can hear the watch energizing when I shake the watch or use the manual wind but nothing after. I thought maybe the second hand was not working but no sound whatsoever. Pretty bummed out.

And I paid a hefty $35 shipping to Hawaii. I sure would hate to pay return shipping to CountyComm and wait for them to repair and get the watch back to me. That would be an eternity as I looked forward in wearing the watch this Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## bencayetano

Hope it turns out ok man...I know that 35 bucks sucks...I was a little ticked that they only offered UPS when I bought the original.


----------



## Riverboat

miyagi said:


> For reals. The package looked normal. The watch came with the case and everything looked normal. The first thing I did was shake to see if the second hand started to move. Nothing. I am able to adjust the time but that's all about it. I can hear the watch energizing when I shake the watch or use the manual wind but nothing after. I thought maybe the second hand was not working but no sound whatsoever. Pretty bummed out.
> 
> And I paid a hefty $35 shipping to Hawaii. I sure would hate to pay return shipping to CountyComm and wait for them to repair and get the watch back to me. That would be an eternity as I looked forward in wearing the watch this Thanksgiving weekend.


Man, not a good start at all...Sorry to hear about your problems. I'm sure CountyComm will make it right, but I'm also sure it will take a good, long while. I'm getting the feeling they don't get in a hurry to do much of anything. It's sounding more and more like a one man show. No customer service phone number...come on. You shouldn't have to pay the return shipping either. I'm sure it was insured, check into that and see what your options are. Good luck and let us know how it turns out, I've got the same watch ordered so will be subscribing...

Riverboat


----------



## miyagi

Thanks all. Will let you know the outcome. Other than the defective watch, the mid size pilot is nice! Almost perfect and not as heavy. The lume lasted all night into the morning hours. It's not super bright in the morning hours but you can still read it in the dark room. Those who have smaller wrist like me will enjoy the elegance of a pilot watch. Happy Thanksgiving! =)


----------



## tinknocker

Mine came in yesterday. Works and looks great. I'm real pleased with the size. Lug to lug is about 46mm, which for my 6.5" wrist is what I like. This is a great little watch.

Some very quick shots


----------



## miyagi

Update: Mike contacted me to send back and they will have it corrected.


----------



## tinknocker

miyagi said:


> Update: Mike contacted me to send back and they will have it corrected.


That's good to hear. It's a great looking watch.


----------



## ZASKAR36

miyagi said:


> Update: Mike contacted me to send back and they will have it corrected.


Really glad to hear that.


----------



## ZASKAR36

tinknocker said:


> Mine came in yesterday. Works and looks great. I'm real pleased with the size. Lug to lug is about 46mm, which for my 6.5" wrist is what I like. This is a great little watch.
> 
> Some very quick shots


NICE Tinknocker...looks GREAT on your wrist!!


----------



## Riverboat

miyagi said:


> Update: Mike contacted me to send back and they will have it corrected.


Great news for sure...mine is supposed to arrive on Thursday, which is perfect because I'm back to work Friday morning.


----------



## Riverboat

Well guys just got mine in and put it on a green Maratac Zulu strap, (sorry no pics)...one thing, this thing is LOUD as in I can hear the rotor spinning clearly from my wrist every time I move and when I set it and screwed the crown back in it makes a raspy sound like metal on metal...Whats that about, sounds like it needs a good shot of 3 in 1 oil


----------



## tinknocker

Now my ears aren't the best, heavy construction, you know, but mine sounds OK. I shook mine in front of my face and I can hear the rotor but it happens with my Hamilton and Glycine to. 

I have read a lot of people talking about the rotor sound on Miyota movements, so maybe that's it.

The first time I screwed down the crown I heard that too. Now, what I do is press the crown to the screw, go backwards while pushing down until you hear and feel it sort of click. Than tighten it down.

I notice, when I do that I don't hear the grinding sound when I screw it in.
Could be the position of the crown and size. It's so close the the lug it's hard to get a straight shot on the screw. Just take it slow and make sure it's positioned correctly before screwing it down.

Hope that helps, but if you feel the noise is more than it should be and you can't live with it, I would send it back for a refund.

Also, I noticed the crown sound on the big one I use to have, so maybe I'm use to it.


----------



## Riverboat

Thanks for the info tinknocker...this is my first Miyota so maybe it just takes some getting used to. Its no problem while going through my day with all the intermittent noise around, it was just super noticeable in my house while I was setting it. As far as the crown goes, I made sure to not cross thread it and didn't force it so she should be good to go...I think its gonna make a great work watch. 

Take Care...


----------



## tinknocker

Riverboat said:


> Thanks for the info tinknocker...this is my first Miyota so maybe it just takes some getting used to. Its no problem while going through my day with all the intermittent noise around, it was just super noticeable in my house while I was setting it. As far as the crown goes, I made sure to not cross thread it and didn't force it so she should be good to go...I think its gonna make a great work watch.
> 
> Take Care...


Best of luck and give us an update if there's any problems. I'll do the same.


----------



## Citizen V

Got mine this morning. Looks great and I'll post some pics later. 
Still concerned about the shipping cost. For $10 I was expecting it to be in a shipping box, but it came in giant bubble mailer .Also, the watch was just inside the watch taco it came with, not bubble wrapped or anything.


----------



## tinknocker

Citizen V said:


> Got mine this morning. Looks great and I'll post some pics later.
> Still concerned about the shipping cost. For $10 I was expecting it to be in a shipping box, but it came in giant bubble mailer .Also, the watch was just inside the watch taco it came with, not bubble wrapped or anything.


Yea, that's how mine came in. When I bought the big one a while back, it came in the same way. When I sold it, I wrapped the watch in bubble wrap and then placed in the Taco so it won't rattle around.

You really have to say to yourself, what are these people thinking. I know I did.


----------



## Aquifer_Pro

tinknocker said:


> Now my ears aren't the best, heavy construction, you know, but mine sounds OK. I shook mine in front of my face and I can hear the rotor but it happens with my Hamilton and Glycine to.
> 
> I have read a lot of people talking about the rotor sound on Miyota movements, so maybe that's it.
> 
> The first time I screwed down the crown I heard that too. Now, what I do is press the crown to the screw, go backwards while pushing down until you hear and feel it sort of click. Than tighten it down.
> 
> I notice, when I do that I don't hear the grinding sound when I screw it in.
> Could be the position of the crown and size. It's so close the the lug it's hard to get a straight shot on the screw. Just take it slow and make sure it's positioned correctly before screwing it down.
> 
> Hope that helps, but if you feel the noise is more than it should be and you can't live with it, I would send it back for a refund.
> 
> Also, I noticed the crown sound on the big one I use to have, so maybe I'm use to it.


I just got one of these too, and noticed the same thing w/ the crown. It just seems to be a little bit more gritty feeling than most of my other watches. When I do the reverse turn until it clicks (which I generally do anyway w/ all my watches to make sure the threads engage) it works fine, but still seems tiny bit gritty.

Other than that, it's a super watch for the price. The rotor noise is no worse than any of my other Miyota based watches, so no worries there. It has good lume (not nearly like my Armida A1, though) and has been keeping really good time so far. I compared it w/ my Android Octopus, and I almost wonder if they were made in the same factory. They seem to have some similarities in cases, crystal (even though the Android is mineral I believe), and even the same black color and flatness of the paint. Maybe not - but they both remind me of each other in a lot of ways.


----------



## charger02

Its a great watch and I think it looks a lot better than the original one. I don't need a large watch as an attention seeker and prefer a more professional look at work. Although my King gets worn quite a bit as well.


----------



## tinknocker

Your right charger02, I love it. The big one was just to damn big for my wrist but I loved the look of it. I'm glad they made this size because I've actually been going down to 38's and 40's. My comfort zone. It's just a simple great looking watch, and that domed sapphire crystal really sets it of.


----------



## tinknocker

Just found this on the Seiko section about gritty feeling screw down crowns. It's under the Tip Thread. I'm going to give it a try.

Posted by W123:

Re:Tip for curing gritty crown threadsTip for gritty feeling screw down crown: pull crown out all the way and run some waxed dental floss on the threads. The floss will come up black from machining grit. Keep doing it until the crown feels silky smooth when screwing down.

FWIW I've done this on a lot of watches but every Seiko diver I've handled has had this little issue (except 6309-7040) and this trick works really well... and you only really have to do it once and its good for years.​


----------



## ZASKAR36

That is a great tip. Actually makes a lot of sense. Wish I knew about this trick sooner. I've had a couple of watches with gritty crowns. they've all smoothed out now..but would've been great to use this trick out of the box 

And now we know... :-d


----------



## bluloo

Just ordered one of these tonight. I was surprised to find a nice looking pilot, reasonably priced and in a smaller size.

Looking forward to it.

The watch looks great in the pics posted ITT.


----------



## tinknocker

bluloo said:


> Just ordered one of these tonight. I was surprised to find a nice looking pilot, reasonably priced and in a smaller size.
> 
> Looking forward to it.
> 
> The watch looks great in the pics posted ITT.


Here's a few more, and it is a great size. I'm loving this thing.

Right now I have it on a soft black leather 22mm strap. With the soft leather it fits in the 20mm lugs. Need to take a picture of that.


----------



## bluloo

^^

Nice pics. :-!


----------



## SRHEdD

I didn't know there was a mid verison! Just saw one for sale on PMWF for $180, so went to CountyComm and bought a new one. This is a perfect size for me. I'd been looking for a Laco to fill this spot, but like the heft of this better.

On its way!!


----------



## seaweed

Yeah...I don't know if I can resist this one much longer. Need a nice work watch since the lumed hands on my O&W pretty much disintergrated and they have none in stock at the moment. This seems like a pretty good value.


----------



## Bobomatic

Just purchased the midsize for my teenage son for christmas since it will look better on him rather than the 46mm size. I already have the bigger one and couldn't be more pleased. Father/son with matching watches. I don't know how much longer these things will be in production, but in the event they're not making anymore in the years to come, I'm glad I got one when I could. Great value, wonderful watch.


----------



## tinknocker

Bobomatic said:


> Just purchased the midsize for my teenage son for christmas since it will look better on him rather than the 46mm size. I already have the bigger one and couldn't be more pleased. Father/son with matching watches. I don't know how much longer these things will be in production, but in the event they're not making anymore in the years to come, I'm glad I got one when I could. Great value, wonderful watch.


That's very cool.

I had the big one but sold it last year, to big for me. This mid-size is great. Very comfortable.


----------



## WJR

Just ordered one that will be delivered next week. Looking forward to it. I had been watching the availability of the big one earlier in the year, got sidetracked, then recently noticed the mid size.

WJR


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool.

countycomm is a good company, but I only question the reliability of some of their stuff in the long run though. They never tell you what their products were made for or who. What if some of their stuff is only meant to be used for a short period of time and then goes bad?


----------



## tinknocker

G-Shocks Are Cool. said:


> countycomm is a good company, but I only question the reliability of some of their stuff in the long run though. They never tell you what their products were made for or who. What if some of their stuff is only meant to be used for a short period of time and then goes bad?


What?


----------



## Dslteck

Just received this watch from Santa Claus, and what a nice watch! I'm very happy with is so far, I know it has only been a day but I love it 

I have a question to the owners of this one. I have the "gritty" feeling in the crown just as has been described in this thread. However, it doesn't seem so much "gritty". To me it seems as if the watch is trying to wind as I am screwing down the crown......is this normal???


----------



## tinknocker

Dslteck said:


> Just received this watch from Santa Claus, and what a nice watch! I'm very happy with is so far, I know it has only been a day but I love it
> 
> I have a question to the owners of this one. I have the "gritty" feeling in the crown just as has been described in this thread. However, it doesn't seem so much "gritty". To me it seems as if the watch is trying to wind as I am screwing down the crown......is this normal???


I used the dental floss trick on the treaded tube, did it twice, and it is smoother. I'm going to give it one more treatment, maybe, it feels good now.


----------



## ScaryWoody

Hi guys! I was looking for reviews on the Mid pilot watch and stumbled in here. I ordered one today in large part due to the feedback here.


----------



## mike120

ScaryWoody said:


> Hi guys! I was looking for reviews on the Mid pilot watch and stumbled in here. I ordered one today in large part due to the feedback here.


Great to hear! It is indeed a wonderful watch. Hopefully you stick around here for a while longer, and please show us some pics when you get it!


----------



## ScaryWoody

It's scheduled to arrive on 1/5/12. Next I want to look at wrist straps. Any suggestions?


----------



## tinknocker

Right now I have it on a soft black leather strap. It's 22mm and because it's not stiff it fits in there nicely. Looks good to.

The other day I had it on a 2 piece NATO, black with red strip. That's nice too

Down the line I'm going to get a nice brown leather strap for it.

It'll look good with anything.


----------



## seaweed

Mine's scheduled to arrive on the 4th. Ordered it on the 23rd so it seems like a long haul. I noticed via the tracking number that it hasn't even shipped yet! wtf. Pretty pumped about it though. Gonna mate it up with a oiled vintage style strap from panatime I think. And I will most certainly post pics when I get the combo together.


----------



## tinknocker

That sounds good. That's where I got the Black leather. I don't have the oiled one but I have the Chameleon, 22mm, I'm not sure if it's soft enough to fit the lugs but I might as well try it.


----------



## jamsu

I bit the bullet also, so far so good and it's keeping good time. It's my 2nd auto and 1st with a sapphire crystal, for 2 bills I can't complain.


----------



## ken_sturrock

Dslteck said:


> To me it seems as if the watch is trying to wind as I am screwing down the crown......is this normal???


Yes. It is, in fact, winding as you screw the cap down. My "large size" does it too.


----------



## K42

Bit the bullet and ordered one on Sunday. 2 days later now and the tracking still isn't updated. I like CC's products, but their shipping price and handling time aren't exactly the best. I'll contact them in the morning to make sure. I just hope it turns out to fit me well, since I've been a little disappointed with my last few buys.


----------



## Dslteck

K42 said:


> Bit the bullet and ordered one on Sunday. 2 days later now and the tracking still isn't updated. I like CC's products, but their shipping price and handling time aren't exactly the best. I'll contact them in the morning to make sure. I just hope it turns out to fit me well, since I've been a little disappointed with my last few buys.


I'm betting you won't be disappointed with this one! ;-)


----------



## jayjaygoodtimes

The big one...on a Panatime Aviator with brushed butterfly clasp...


----------



## K42

Finally arrived. Initial impressions are good; I really like it. It's not too big, too heavy or tall/thick for my sub 6.25" wrist. It looks and wears like a very solid watch. The crown does feel a little weird, a little gritty, but it's not an issue to me. I don't care much for the mil-strap, but it'll do for now. It also does feel odd wearing such a sterile watch, but I'm liking it.

Here's a cheap pic next to my Seamaster.


----------



## mellons

which size for 7.5" wrist?

i am more used to larger watches (a1/ ecozilla/ 47mm pams) but am finding door jambs in my house are all getting a beating

am tending towards 44mm or smaller ......

what height is hte pilot?

btw any lume shots?


----------



## seaweed

Not the best representation. It's better in person. Don't know the thickness though. It ain't thin, that's for sure.


----------



## Dslteck

mellons said:


> which size for 7.5" wrist?
> 
> i am more used to larger watches (a1/ ecozilla/ 47mm pams) but am finding door jambs in my house are all getting a beating
> 
> am tending towards 44mm or smaller ......
> 
> what height is hte pilot?
> 
> btw any lume shots?


Thickness is advertised @ 13mm IIRC.........
I can measure it with my calipers tomorrow if you would like a more accurate measurement
as for a lume shot here you go......


----------



## twdubs

charger02 said:


> Its a great watch and I think it looks a lot better than the original one. I don't need a large watch as an attention seeker and prefer a more professional look at work. Although my King gets worn quite a bit as well.
> 
> View attachment 569713


how does it wear on the nato/zulu strap? i'm assuming that is the mid size? was it top heavy? are you forced to wear it tight so it doesn't move around on your wrist?


----------



## seaweed

Thought I'd post some pics up of this sucker fitted with by new oiled vintage "bomber" style strap from panatime. I'm a fool for the worn-in look of leather but I didn't feel like spending a arm and a leg for a true vintage piece of hide. I really believe it suits this watch very well. Took me a while to get used to the massive pre-V buckle too but it works well with the whole package. Only beef is where it rubs the case, turns the leather a lighter color. Too much meat around the pin holes I suppose.


----------



## timetellinnoob

Great, now I need this watch. perfect... no money. They are apparently in stock according to the site, but I'm sure by the time I decide to pull the trigger they will be gone.

Does anyone who has a Midsize also happen to have a Seiko Monster, 007, or SNZG military? Looking for side by side comparisons...


----------



## Salem's Lot

Would this mid size maratac watch be a good birthday present for a 9 year old boy ?


----------



## timetellinnoob

Salem's Lot said:


> Would this mid size maratac watch be a good birthday present for a 9 year old boy ?


Haha. Not sure if serious?

If you are, maybe. For the _right_ boy.

Aside from probably being too big, it's almost too nice a watch to give to a kid who most likely will not appreciate it for what it is. I could see a child growing frustrated with a watch that has to be reset if they don't wear it a good 6-8 hours a day. There are watch-loving adults that can't even handle that task. Beyond that, they could probably destroy/lose/trade it while you weren't looking or something.

For a kid I'd seriously consider something quartz or digital to see how they like wearing watches to begin with. An auto really does take a _little_ bit of care/knowledge to use properly.


----------



## phishrunner

I ordered on of these last Monday and it still hasn't shipped. I have emailed Mike a couple of times inquiring on the status of the shipping and all have been ignored. I have recieved a UPS tracking number stating that a electronic lable has been placed. Funny thing is, if you order something and email him to add something to the order he will quickly respond telling you the order has been placed. 

I have placed a few orders with them in the past and they have all been placed in a timely manner. This is the first time I have exhibited this kind of customer service (or lack thereof).This will likely be my last order with company!


----------



## jtstav

I have one of these and I love it so far. Im just curious though; is Maratac a separate entity from CountyComm where CountyComm just sells there products? Because I can't find anything on them if thats the case. I know CountyComm sells Marathon watches but this doesn't look to be made by the same company. Otherwise the only other option I see is that CountyComm actually makes the watch. Could anyone shed any light on this?


----------



## j-a-x-n

phishrunner said:


> I ordered on of these last Monday and it still hasn't shipped. I have emailed Mike a couple of times inquiring on the status of the shipping and all have been ignored. I have recieved a UPS tracking number stating that a electronic lable has been placed. Funny thing is, if you order something and email him to add something to the order he will quickly respond telling you the order has been placed.
> 
> I have placed a few orders with them in the past and they have all been placed in a timely manner. This is the first time I have exhibited this kind of customer service (or lack thereof).This will likely be my last order with company!


It took a little while for mine to go out too phish, although not quite that long. Patience Grasshopper... :-d


----------



## phishrunner

Thanks for the positive feedback j-a-x-n! I heard from Mike this morning and he said it was due to be shipped tomorrow Really looking forward to it!!


----------



## j-a-x-n

phishrunner said:


> Thanks for the positive feedback j-a-x-n! I heard from Mike this morning and he said it was due to be shipped tomorrow Really looking forward to it!!


I promise it'll be worth the wait lol!


----------



## Bluefrenzy

I ordered mine last week. Thanks to WUS otherwise I would have never heard of this watch. Expected delivery is next Wednesday ... that day can't come fast enough!


----------



## Bluefrenzy

I picked it up from UPS today and it's great. It's bigger than I thought (but perfect size for my 7" wrist). Now to look for a leather band for it.


----------



## tinknocker

Bluefrenzy said:


> I picked it up from UPS today and it's great. It's bigger than I thought (but perfect size for my 7" wrist). Now to look for a leather band for it.


It does have some thickness to it, which makes it feel bigger than it is. I love mine.

I bought a gray and a green leather from crown and buckle. Nice straps and a good price.


----------



## Zac no K

Thanks for the mentioning of Crown and Buckle. Waiting for my Mid Pilot today, I think I'm gonna throw the Harbor on it.


----------



## lama323

Thinking of getting a mid sized Maratac,

Would love a large one if it could fit. Circumfrence of my wrist is about 7.1 inches and approximately 25 inches.

Anyone care to share their measurements and thoughts?


----------



## edoramirezv

Hi to all sorry to interrupt like this but 
*NEED TO BY A OLD MARATAC MID VERSION*
if someone is considering selling I`m interested.
thanks for the time.

Eduardo


----------



## jtstav

edoramirezv said:


> Hi to all sorry to interrupt like this but
> *NEED TO BY A OLD MARATAC MID VERSION*
> if someone is considering selling I`m interested.
> thanks for the time.
> 
> Eduardo


Try posting over in the WTB subforum. You'll have a better shot of someone seeing it and responding that way. Good luck finding one! :-!


----------

